# Linebacker Evangelism



## Irishcat922 (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought this was hilarious. And quite possibly very effective.

http://www.xanga.com/TheologyBlog


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> I thought this was hilarious. And quite possibly very effective.
> 
> http://www.xanga.com/TheologyBlog


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## SRoper (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree with Fred on the previous thread. It's just a weak knock-off of the Office Linebacker commercials.


----------

